# Elevated feeders... Where did you buy yours?



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm looking at purchasing one but not sure which to get. Any info on where they have nice ones online would be appreciated... 




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't use one. Never have, except with a blind/deaf foster dog we had who had a hard time finding her food and getting her head down there, but she was a Poodle x Pom.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Are they not needed? I've read that they're easier in the dogs hips and joints...???


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I was always told not to use them mainly because of bloat.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I have one, it was a ridiculous purchase because of the cost. First dog and I went on a shopping spree while I was waiting for the little bugger to come home I do like it and don't use the extensions.

Some say elevated bowls could cause bloat but I could not find concrete evidence to support this. 

https://www.neaterfeeder.com/


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

kiya said:


> I was always told not to use them mainly because of bloat.


I've also read that it reduces bloat and helps digestion... Interesting tho... I hope to hear more people's thoughts before I decide whether to but one or not


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I've read both from different sources saying it causes bloat and it reduces bloat. I got one because my dog was lying down on the floor to eat his food. I got mine from Petsmart. It's just a plastic thing. Nothing fancy.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

fuzzybunny said:


> I've read both from different sources saying it causes bloat and it reduces bloat. I got one because my dog was lying down on the floor to eat his food. I got mine from Petsmart. It's just a plastic thing. Nothing fancy.


Mine lays down as well to eat as well that's why I was wondering what's the most healthy posture for a dog to eat in... Laying down or standing up?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I was always told to get an elevated bowl for big dogs to help with digestion, lessen air intake, and reduce issues for gulping food etc. needless to say we have raised feeders for all dogs all at a lower level so dogs head still goes down into bowl not even with their head. I order mine from amazon... I have 4 of this kind... "Orbit innovative 2 qt raised feeder B204 in oak". It comes in oak, mahogany and black.

You can get many types of raised feeders at any pet store, some even have storage under them for dog food. As well as big lots or ocean state job lots of cheaper ones as well.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Kiya always lays down to eat, Apache 50/50, Lakota always stands. 
Like everything else out there you have to do your research and do what you feel is best.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I read that the *new* research shows they increase bloating.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We've never used one and never had bloat.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Ok so correct me if I'm wrong but there is really no solid research stating that elevated bowls prevents or is likely to cause bloat. BUT.... What about hip and joint health? Is it better for large dogs to bend down or lay down and eat or stand?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I've been using elevated bowls for years. I purchased a nice one on Home Shopping Network. I've never had a problem with bloat. I also do not let my dogs run around before or after meals.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I've yet to find any research that says any one thing causes bloat. I mean really, have you actually seen the list of "possible" causes of bloating??

Bloat in Dogs

Stress
Dog shows, mating, whelping, boarding, change in routine, new dog in household, etc.
Although purely anecdotal, we've heard of too many cases where a dog bloated after another dog (particularly a 3rd dog) was brought into the household; perhaps due to stress regarding pack order. 
Activities that result in gulping air
Eating habits, especially...
Elevated food bowls
Rapid eating
Eating dry foods that contain citric acid as a preservative (the risk is even worse if the owner moistens the food)
Eating dry foods that contain fat among the first four ingredients
Insufficient pancreatic enzymes, such as Trypsin (a pancreatic enzyme present in meat)
Dogs with untreated Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency (EPI) and/or Small Intestinal Bacterial Overgrowth (SIBO) generally produce more gas and thus are at greater risk New
Dilution of gastric juices necessary for complete digestion by drinking too much water before or after eating
Eating gas-producing foods (especially soybean products, brewer's yeast, and alfalfa) 
Drinking too much water too quickly (can cause gulping of air)
Exercise before and especially after eating
Heredity
Especially having a first-degree relative who has bloated
Dogs who have untreated Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency (EPI) are considered more prone to bloat New
Gas is associated with incomplete digestion 
Build & Physical Characteristics
Having a deep and narrow chest compared to other dogs of the same breed
Older dogs
Big dogs
Males
Being underweight
Disposition
Fearful or anxious temperament
Prone to stress
History of aggression toward other dogs or people

The "prevention" or "risk reduction" precautions list is just as long and that's just one place. Other places have other opinions (Such as putting the bowl on the ground causes bloating or advice to soak the dogs food to prevent bloating) but nothing I've ever read has a single pin point on what causes it or what can actually prevent it for sure. I think the best thing is to do what YOU are comfortable with and pray for the best. (As well as keeping something like Gas-X on hand and knowing the symptoms!!)

Personally I raise the bowl for my large dogs. I currently have an 8" feeder which I originally bought for my boy, Chance. I got it for like $15 from Wal-Mart which included 2 metal bowls. I plan to get a higher feeder eventually since Gretchen is taller then Chance was and I feel like she'd be more comfortable with a taller one.

Just the Right Height Feeder, Black: Dogs : Walmart.com < - That's similar to what I currently have only it's taller than what is pictured.

Neater Feeder Dog Bowl: Dogs : Walmart.com < - I plan to go for something similar to that next since Gretchen is such a messy eater/drinker. Lol!

I also soak my dogs food when I'm not feeding raw, again, it's a personal choice.

I think the main thing people can really agree on is feeding at least 2 meals a day to break it down into smaller feedings (And even then some do once a day feeding - I feed twice a day mostly so I don't have my dogs digging in the trash after food from hunger) and don't exercise your dog right before or after feeding. The deep chested breed being prone to bloating thing is about the most proven truth to the whole thing.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

I guess nobody really knows the absolute truth


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I bought one for my last dog. I feed raw. She would pull the food out of the bowl and drop it on the floor, lay down and eat it. It's always in the kitchen, tile floors, easy to clean so I didn't really care. (She didn't walk all over the place with it).

Kyleigh does the same thing. I just put the food in the bowl, sometimes she eats it out of the bowl (if it's small), if it's a bigger piece, she lays down to chew / crunch it. 

Again, for me, easy to clean up so I don't really care. BUT I find it interesting how my dogs have chosen how they prefer to eat!


----------

